# WTF Clear rims?



## Mini-Truckin (Oct 19, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

polycarbonate?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think they look pretty damn nice on that car :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

sic as fuk :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Those are going to get dirty really fast.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

wtf thats tight :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'll take some 14" 100 spoke in these please :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

dammm sick ass f#ck


----------



## Mini-Truckin (Oct 19, 2005)

I wonder what they are made of? Wouldnt plastic crack around the lugs?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

damn thats cool :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mini-Truckin_@Nov 6 2005, 02:48 AM~4147321
> *I wonder what they are made of? Wouldnt plastic crack around the lugs?
> *


polycarbonate is some very strong plastic


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

i always had a feeling that clear rims were going to be the next popular thing.How much do these cost????


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

whole new way of showing off chrome undies..


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

them shyts is hott but my boy had them wayyy back in the day


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn those are hot


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

thats a bad ass lil Z


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mini-Truckin_@Nov 5 2005, 11:41 PM~4146153
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 what did those set you back for?


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 6 2005, 12:13 PM~4149492
> *them shyts is hott but my boy had them wayyy back in the day
> *


DAAAAAAAAANNNMMM, THEM SOME CLEAN ASS RIMS HOMIE


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

had the clear front end 2 no 1 got that


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

and damn noone knows where they came from


----------



## Mini-Truckin (Oct 19, 2005)

Those aint mine. :/ I have no clue were to get them. I was looking for rims for my truck & ran across these pics. Maybe they are a one-off set.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

shit id rock em on a new whip


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: man i dont feel good cuz those rims look sick bro.


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

there prolly not hard to make them custom if you wanna spend time... they prolly are custom just get that "strong plastic" ( what ever it is called see first page lol ) and regular cheap chrome rims and a weldercuz the shit out the middle and make small brakets to hold the plastic in the middle


just a thot should work take ur time it will look nice


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by axe_clown_@Nov 6 2005, 07:28 PM~4151541
> *there prolly not hard to make them custom if you wanna spend time... they prolly are custom just get that "strong plastic" ( what ever it is called see first page lol ) and regular cheap chrome rims and a weldercuz the shit out the middle and make small brakets to hold the plastic in the middle
> just a thot should work take ur time it will look nice
> *


that shit dont even sound safe......but I double dogg dare you to try it and drive em on the higheway.


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

yea right it will work


how else did they make the rims ur looking at...


cmon gimme a break


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 6 2005, 12:13 PM~4149492
> *them shyts is hott but my boy had them wayyy back in the day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Nov 7 2005, 02:31 AM~4152617
> *I double dogg dare you
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by axe_clown_@Nov 6 2005, 10:33 PM~4152623
> *yea right it will work
> how else did they make the rims ur looking at...
> cmon gimme a break
> *



just fuckin wit ya ...... 


I'd gues it was like normal 2 or 3 piece wheel with and alloy dish, a clear face, and alloy insters for the lug holes


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I been trying to find who makes them for 3 days now. I think they look tight, but as soon as i start seeing other cars with em, i'm done looking for them, then i'll just get something nobody else has like...some 13" wires


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

damnnnnnn fu***k these rims are very hot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:
THOSE ARE HOT! DONT KNOW IF I WOULD WANT THEM THOUGH, PROBABLY HARDER TO KEEP CLEAN THAN SPOKES, LOL!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mini-Truckin_@Nov 5 2005, 07:41 PM~4146153
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

those are pretty tight..probably like 3/4 - 1'' polycarbonate (bulletproof glass) .... i dont think they would last long though but until they fucked up they would look good


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

better have nice brakes with those


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

badd ass


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks good but will scratch, and the brake dust will kill the back side. What about the heat from the rotor.


----------



## Cream$$$ (Feb 15, 2005)

We need to find out who makes these rimz!! Clear tires will be next with neon in the inside of the rim. Would look like you are gliding on light down the road (patent pending..haha)


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Nov 10 2005, 02:51 AM~4176764
> *Looks good but will scratch, and the brake dust will kill the back side. What about the heat from the rotor.
> *


the heat will turn them yellowish brown over time if they are polycarbonate


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

shit my guy has neons behind his rims on his intrepid, shit looks sick, look like strobe lights when he drives, i wanted to do it to my riv but it got jacked b4 i could lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

SO WHAT EVER CAME FROM THIS?....DID ANYONE FIND OUT WHO IS MAKING THESE?. I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING AT SEMA


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

tight wheels


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

can i get those in 14x7?


----------

